# Hi there!



## JMtt (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi tt owners, i will be picking up my tt coupe this Friday afternoon. Its a 08 black 2.0 litre, took it for a test drive last Saturday and loved it.  
How many of you are from hampshire? I live just outside Southampton and will be keeping an eye out for any car meets now i have joined the forum. 
James.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum  keep an eye on the events section for meetings


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## JMtt (Nov 17, 2009)

Cheers guys, silly question does magnetic ride come as standard?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

MagRIde is standard on the TTS I believe, on all other models it is an option!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi James welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## JMtt (Nov 17, 2009)

Car is now ready for pick up on Friday afternoon. Can't wait!


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi James, I have had my 58 plate 2.0tfsi coupe, phantom black etc, for three weeks. You will love it, I want to live in mine!
Paulnlowe. (Cornwall) 8)


----------



## JMtt (Nov 17, 2009)

paulnlowe said:


> Hi James, I have had my 58 plate 2.0tfsi coupe, phantom black etc, for three weeks. You will love it, I want to live in mine!
> Paulnlowe. (Cornwall) 8)


I'm sure i will, looking forward to a good long drive this weekend. Decided to have a change rather than buying another hot hatch. All i know is that it has full leather/heated front seats plus i've asked for the ipod kit to be fitted aswell. 
Hoping for better weather this weekend, fingers crossed.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum James [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JMtt (Nov 17, 2009)

My TT coupe is now home and is looking stunning. I've been out and about in it for the last 2 hours and its fantastic, can't wait to see it in the day light as i picked it up around 5ish today. 
Its gotta go back as they found a scratch on the interior which they will sort out free of charge. A big thank you to Audi Southampton as they have been top notch since the test drive last week to picking it up tonight.

Only question i have at the moment is why does the ipod cable i have asked to have fitted cost £175??

James.


----------

